# Cleaning of the violin.



## boarderaholic

Is there anything you guys would recommend using to wipe of the violin? I've got a bit of rosin collected between the fingerboard and the bridge. Would a soft cotton cloth be ok? Or a cleaning cloth for glasses?


----------



## senza sordino

boarderaholic said:


> Is there anything you guys would recommend using to wipe of the violin? I've got a bit of rosin collected between the fingerboard and the bridge. Would a soft cotton cloth be ok? Or a cleaning cloth for glasses?


You should clean your violin of rosin every time you play. I don't do this enough. One yr ago I took my instrument to a luthier to get a proper cleaning. A soft cloth is all you need. Don't use an ordinary towel. A lint free cloth is important. I use old handkerchiefs (without the snot)


----------

